# Coming to a Humidor near you...



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Here's a few pic's of our latest split. These are are some real beauties. *


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

David those are awesome looking. Man you always have the most awesomist smokes!!!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:
wipe chin on shirt sleeve
:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow very nice!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

HOLY COW!!!!!!Now thats a whole islands,crop!!!Very nice David


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dam those look tasty!!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Damn those look tasty.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

God dang it dude, you definitely have a problem! I wonder how many poor bastids will be seeing some of those up close, well at least it won't be me that's all I can say


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, amazing stuff there, you are a lucky man


----------



## SmokinHokie (May 29, 2008)

Got some great sticks there! I love the short churchills they are an amazing smoke!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Shweet
Come to poppa


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

holy crap.

period.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*These babies aren't all mine. I wish. Me and 4 other BOTL*


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice selection!

:dribble:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

awesome just awesome..


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

WOW!!! Very nice looking smokes David.:dribble::dribble: Enjoy.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: Very nice, tasty selection there!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

if u like those cigars try the trinadad limited edition ingo........


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::brick::dribble::dribble:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

the uppman #2's look amazing


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tell you what those do look tasty---can't say I've yet to try the #2 Upmann but think there is one in the box---maybe????


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow DAmmmmm they look amazing


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Cigar ****! Wow!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Those look really nice!!! Enjoy those!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats some mighty good looking smokes:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Man oh man. Makes me feel bad for not getting in on that one!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

You are 5 lucky guy's. Those look awesome!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

YUMMMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:dribble: :dribble:


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

I'm :dribble: all over my keyboard.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Those do look amazing and I can't wait.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

I tried to grab the short churchill through my screen but that didn't work.
Nice pick ups. 2 very nice selections.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

How does an idiot like myself get in on this split ? They look great.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pic up David!! This means you have enough of these??


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

hmmm when am I coming over? =D 
those look mighty good


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow.thats crazy


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pictures.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Fuuuu! Those look incredibly delicious.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Damn, sorry I missed this one!!!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice catch. Lookin' good.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, those look amazing!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh! lOVELY SMOKES


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Those Upmann's look dark and tasty.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Those are way cool


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, those look very tasty!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh oh oh oh I want an Upmann!!!!

Frickin sweet!


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

DAMN! Now that is a score!


----------

